# Getting a salt spreading operation off the ground



## Sledpuller585 (Jan 31, 2015)

So after this winter, I have decided I want to get into salting next year. I have a 2003 1/2 ton Chevy, regular cab long bed I am already running a meyer STP 7.5" blade on. So it will be my rig of choice obviously given my position in life. I am thinking a tailgate spreader that will hold around 500# would be alright for me so I can take it on and off by myself when empty. So I have my eyes out for a SnowEX 575 or something similar I can add a vibrator to and be able to run both bulk and bag salt. (The company I sub for has some very large accounts and run mainly bulk). I would find myself in mostly parking garages and small- medium sized lots with my truck while spreading. The larger stuff they do with V boxes. I also do some small business when I get back home.

So what are good spreaders to look for comparable to the SnoEx 575? Im thinking a cheap unit that needs work is my best used equipment option so I can replace key things and have the peace of mind knowing its sound equipment at that point. Then still wont have almost the price of a new spreader invested. I am in the central Ohio area, and have recently ran across a Meyer Mini Spreader but can find no specs on it. I can find parts, but no specs for capacity and weights. Does anybody know? Below is a pic of what I found seller doesn't know any details.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you're going to be doing large parking lots with a 575, you're going to be getting out of the truck and shoveling a lot!
As far as snow ex goes, they're alright, it's easy to get parts which is nice


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

BossPlow2010;1983522 said:


> If you're going to be doing large parking lots with a 575, you're going to be getting out of the truck and shoveling a lot!
> As far as snow ex goes, they're alright, it's easy to get parts which is nice


I agree, i love my 575 but it runs out quick.

You might want to get a larger snowex model that can hold 15 bags. they have models that have a swing away kit so you can slide a pallet in the truck. In my opinion, id go new with something like that, that way theres no worries at 2am when its 5 degrees out.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I bought a used snow ex 1875 that needed work. Parts are not cheap I ended up selling it for what I paid for it thank fully. If you find a used one in good shape thats fine, but I dont recommend a fixer upper.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

My advice.

Find a 3/4 ton at least. 

Get a real spreader. I am really liking my dump bed inserts with a spreader on the back. 

Durring the summer they are handy for dumping load and durring the winter they are low enough that I can see.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

that meyer will hold around 4 to 5 hundred lb salt .they are a pain to fix .motor every year . and the auger and hub are about impossible to get off old motor without bending, several hundred in parts to get fixed up .I would buy western 1000 or snowex 1075 .I run both plus a 575 .575 nice and light ,but just for small lots .hold about 350 lb the 1075 and the 1000 will hold600 lb and wont let you down .plus they don't block your view like that Meyers will .


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

ussmileyflag if you want a fixer upper, I would buy a western, fisher or blizzard 1000 .all the same spreader .just different color .red, yellow grey .easy to work on ,and parts are cheaper .snowex trans are know to go bad . along with their controls and the transmissions are a a pain to change out ..I would buy western blizzard fisher again in a heart beat .snowex will not outlast them .


----------



## Sledpuller585 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you for the advice, from the sounds of it that Meyer may not be worth it even though to get it bought is next to nothing. As much as I would like to swing for a 3/4 ton truck I can't at this point in life. Snow and ice is more of side work than my day job as I work 40 hours per week doing building maintenance and fabrication. 

As for the 575, asking a really dumb rookie question, do you really go through salt that fast?? I won't be doing any large lots. More so stuff like doctors office sized or gas station sized lots. have a friend who has a 1075 who said he may part with reasonably with a new motor and gearbox. Minus any mounting hardware which I'm sure I can figure out. 
If that doesn't pan out I will be looking for the western 1000 stuff and see what I can run across. 
Thanks again for the input, I greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

For lots that size its perfect. but i do a medium size church, a small church and an animal hospital and if its really cold out ill use at least half a pallet or more. i think if i had a larger snowex id be able to just load it once and go. its a drag to have to load the tailgate spreaders when its 5degrees out and your hands are frozen.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I still think the airflow ss is/was the best tailgate sander made-still have one for backup. Not sure if this meets your requirements,but a nice spreader.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

A long time ago I ran a 575 snow ex with vibrator salt with get stuck all the time if Chunks were to big 
I love snow ex look into a 6000 it's a 1 yard one and it won't block your view


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

I jumped into the salt game this year. Thought about tail gate spreaders and decent ones hold 600-800 pounds and stick far out the back and are all of or over $2,000. Anyways went with this Smith mini maxx 1/2 yard in bed salter that holds 1,000 pounds without the sides or 2,000 with the sides as shown on the link. http://ststrailer.com/plows_spreaders_product/product/226/category/44/manufacturer/35. 
4 inch auger feed that never clogs and fits under a tonneau cover which protects the salt from freezing. The rear chute rotates up 180 degrees and I never have to take it out. Don't have to worry about backing into snow banks and breaking it and you can tow a trailer with it in the bed. Unit is $2,600 and it's the best money I've ever spent. Dropped 25 ton out of it so far this year at a price of $60 a ton before salt shortage and $130 after. Takes less than 10 minutes to load by hand.


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's the link I wanted to post. 
http://www.smithspreaders.com/Spreaders/MiniMax/index.php


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd say if you also try to plow with that salter on the truck you can kiss that shoot goodbye. If you back into something, and you will, it will bend and be crushed.


----------



## gardnerll (Jul 7, 2014)

If I were you (and I was beginning this year) I found a western 2000 salter on craigslist I paid $300 for it, it holds 750# of salt(best deal ever!!) I added a vibrator and had to buy wiring for it but it was by far the best investment ever. The accounts I have are commercial so the spreader was used more than the plow it holds just enough for me to salt all of my accounts and return home empty with no waste.
Just look for a good used tailgate salter if you end up needing something bigger it will be easy to sell.


----------



## Sledpuller585 (Jan 31, 2015)

I think I'm going with the 1075 at this point. I have one lined up from a friend that just had a gearbox and motor replaced. I will have to make my own brackets but, that's the kind of stuff I do so no big deal to me at all. Then I'll have to buy wiring and a controller. I'm stuck on a tailgate spreader as I do not have a loaded or anything of the sort to take a v box in and out. I'm a one guy sub contract operation. So with a tailgate spreader if I'm not throwin salt, I can take it out of the hitch and toss it in the truck. Problem solved I hope lol. Thanks for the input. It is much appreciated


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

you will pay as much for a new controller as you did for the used spreader.


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

The salter I posted installs with 2 guys....weighs 225 pounds and you can load it buy hand in less than 10 minutes. Also around here bulk salt is 4 cents a pound and 9.5 cents a pound for bagged. Snow EX makes a salt 11 and 18 cf truck salt bin so if you go with a tailgate, you can use bulk salt. IMO tailgate salters are the worst....everyone I see is bent or damaged from backing into things.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

KYsnow;1989179 said:


> you will pay as much for a new controller as you did for the used spreader.


No need for a controller, Unless if you need to do narrow areas.

Most of my spreaders run wide open.

use an off on switch hooked up to a solenoid. Get a strong continues duty one.

Simple


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That's what I do also


----------

